# Iraqi PM to Pompeo: GTFO



## Bleipriester (Jan 10, 2020)

They mean it.

Iraq tells U.S. to lay down "mechanisms" for withdrawal in phone call between Prime Minister Adel Abdul-Mahdi and Mike Pompeo - 2020-01-10 - CBS News


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 10, 2020)

Get Tae!

Sorry Iraq...America Choo Choo Chooses you!

MUAH!


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 10, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> They mean it.
> 
> Iraq tells U.S. to lay down "mechanisms" for withdrawal in phone call between Prime Minister Adel Abdul-Mahdi and Mike Pompeo - 2020-01-10 - CBS News




I think that is a great idea.  I would tell Iran we will be glad to leave as soon as:

We are allowed to go into Iran with a multinational force and completely dismantle all of their nuclear R&D facilities with the understanding they will be closely supervised and any future attempts will be considered an act of war.
That any leaders or officials in Iraq deemed to be partial to or under the influence of Iranian interests be removed.
That Iran must desist from all regional and global terrorist activities, directly or by proxy.  That any terrorist activity thereafter found traced back to Iran will result in a seizing of their banking assets equal to 500 million per event or higher.


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 10, 2020)

RE:  Iraqi PM to Pompeo: GTFO
※→  et al,

Did we meet our objectives?

*(REMEMBER The National Strategy for Victory in Iraq)*
"Our mission in Iraq is clear. We're hunting down the terrorists. We're helping Iraqis build a free nation that is an ally in the war on terror. We're advancing freedom in the broader Middle East. We are removing a source of violence and instability, and laying the foundation of peace for our children and grandchildren."

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_President George W. Bush, June 28, 2003_


*✪ VICTORY IN IRAQ DEFINED  • National Security Council (2005)*


As the central front in the global war on terror, success in Iraq is an essential element in the long war against the ideology that breeds international terrorism. Unlike past wars, however, victory in Iraq will not come in the form of an enemy's surrender, or be signaled by a single particular event -- there will be no Battleship Missouri, no Appomattox. The ultimate victory will be achieved in stages, and we expect:


_*In the short term*: _


An Iraq that is making steady progress in fighting terrorists and neutralizing the insurgency, meeting political milestones; building democratic institutions; standing up robust security forces to gather intelligence, destroy terrorist networks, and maintain security; and tackling key economic reforms to lay the foundation for a sound economy.


_I*n the medium term*: _


An Iraq that is in the lead defeating terrorists and insurgents and providing its own security, with a constitutional, elected government in place, providing an inspiring example to reformers in the region, and well on its way to achieving its economic potential.


_I*n the longer term*: _


An Iraq that has defeated the terrorists and neutralized the insurgency.
An Iraq that is peaceful, united, stable, democratic, and secure, where Iraqis have the institutions and resources they need to govern themselves justly and provide security for their country.
An Iraq that is a partner in the global war on terror and the fight against the proliferation of weapons of mass destruction, integrated into the international community, an engine for regional economic growth, and proving the fruits of democratic governance to the region.

Now that we face an eviction order (again), we have to ask ourselves if America met the objectives that constitute "Victory in Iraq?"  


_

_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Zander (Jan 10, 2020)

Three steps to withdrawal from Iraq (and any other shit hole) 

1) Declare Victory-" We have achieved our objectives"
2) Send troops home and destroy all the infrastructure we built on the way out
3) Have a parade


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 10, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > They mean it.
> ...


Rejected. Iran has a right to its nuclear program. Iran has no terrorist activity. 
The US on the other hand has backed any terrorist they found - and nuked other countries. Maybe we should apply your measures in the US.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 10, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


FO you deranged moron.  Let me guess, you HAVE to live in either California, Boston or NYC.


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 10, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


No terrorist supporting country like Iran should ever have nukes. At this point I'm thinking Syria, Iran and Russia all need a good ass whooping to for what they are doing to the people who have tried to flee from conflict in Syria and for pushing for militants to do the same in Iraq as locals attempted to get their lives back together.

The White Helmets -Aleppo on Twitter

Amenah Masri (@AmenahMasri) | Twitter


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 10, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Please don´t send me links to terrorist child abuse groups.


----------



## Flash (Jan 10, 2020)

The Shiites in Iraq want the Americans to leave so that they can embrace their Iranian Mullah masters (Obama's buddies) .  The Sunnis and Kurds don't want the Americans to leave.

It has always been that way.


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 10, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Hell, Assad is terrorizing Syrians and Russia apparently signed off for him saying, peace but there is none. Where they fled to both northern and southern Syria they were being starved to death. I think I'll believe the people onsite pleading and asking for help that are posting on twitter. 

Jennifer on Twitter


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 10, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


Al-Qaeda propaganda. Don´t buy into that.


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 10, 2020)

Flash said:


> The Shiites in Iraq want the Americans to leave so that they can embrace their Iranian Mullah masters (Obama's buddies) .  The Sunnis and Kurds don't want the Americans to leave.
> 
> It has always been that way.


After seeing what they are doing in Syria and have been doing to the people there I wouldn't want American, Canadian and Europe troops to leave me in their hands either. Nor in the hands of the Turks.


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 10, 2020)

Sakine spent twelve years in prison in the hands of the Turks. She suffered at the hands of her abusers true terror and they even cut off her breast during one of their torture sessions. She and two others were assassinated January 9th, 2013 in Paris, France by the Turks while they protested the treatment the Kurdish people by the barbarian Turks.


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 10, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Sorry I know better than to even consider want you say in this case. Iran, Syrian and the rest of the barbarians should be relieved of their leaders asap. May the people be given the strength and the means there to take back their countries from these barbaric creeps.


----------



## CWayne (Jan 10, 2020)

Good.

Destroy any working military asset in-country.
Destroy any troop moving infrastructure.
Destroy any income-producing refinery/oil facility
Destroy our military bases.

Leave a note:  If you are caught supporting people who attack us, you will be our enemy and destroyed.

Go home and live our lives.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 10, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


Hero Bashar is the keeper of civilization.

Rachid Khallouf


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 10, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Propaganda pusher like this photoshop pic.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 10, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


----------



## gipper (Jan 12, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...





CWayne said:


> Good.
> 
> Destroy any working military asset in-country.
> Destroy any troop moving infrastructure.
> ...





RodISHI said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Why would Rs and cons believe an admitted liar and CIA cocksucker?


_“I was a CIA director, we lied, we cheated we stole… like, we had entire training courses. It reminds you of the glory of the American experiment.”_

*Michael Pompeo ~ U.S. Secretary of State and former CIA Director*


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 12, 2020)

RE: Iraqi PM to Pompeo: GTFO 
⁜→ RodISHI, et al,

Periodically, this question of who has "Nuclear" Weapons arises; especially with countries like Iran.  But you have to keep in mind that in the opening of the 21st Century, the issue are retaining Critical Nuclear Weapons Design Information (CNWDI) is no longer relevant.  That cat has escaped the bag decades ago.  What is important today is the knowledge and expertise in Material Processing • Component Manufacturing and Fabrication (MP•CMF).  Today's weaponry design, or the advanced symmetry for certain components; but more along the lines of cost-effective techniques to synthesize, process and fabricate advanced components → and then maintenance and structural integrity.  And these issues are again, much different from the considerations that are given to the functional delivery systems.

This is all a very expensive proposition and a long-term commitment.  



RodISHI said:


> No terrorist supporting country like Iran should ever have nukes. At this point I'm thinking Syria, Iran and Russia all need a good ass whooping to for what they are doing to the people who have tried to flee from conflict in Syria and for pushing for militants to do the same in Iraq as locals attempted to get their lives back together.
> 
> The White Helmets -Aleppo on Twitter
> Amenah Masri (@AmenahMasri) | Twitter


*(COMMENT)*

Beyond the CNWDI and MP•CMF concerns, there is politics.

For a threat to be of any value, it must be credible.  Not only does it have to be credible from the standpoint that we've mentioned thus far, but it must be politically feasible.  For Iran to become entangled in a nuclear exchange, it could very well spell the end of Iran.  Each American "Boomer" _[submarine-launched ballistic missiles (SLBMs)]_ carries 20 Ballistic Missiles.  One such SLBM could destroy every major city in Iran from over ten thousand miles away.  More than likely, if it were to become necessary to destroy Iran, America would give effective advance warning of attacks to minimize casualties in the civilian population. 

Right now, Iran is playing its cards on non-proliferation issues.  They will try to extract as much as they can from the US.  They want Americans to fear the nuclear acquisition calculated to intimidate the American population and to compel the American government to act in Iran's best interest. 

_

_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 12, 2020)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Iraqi PM to Pompeo: GTFO
> ⁜→ RodISHI, et al,
> 
> Periodically, this question of who has "Nuclear" Weapons arises; especially with countries like Iran.  But you have to keep in mind that in the opening of the 21st Century, the issue are retaining Critical Nuclear Weapons Design Information (CNWDI) is no longer relevant.  That cat has escaped the bag decades ago.  What is important today is the knowledge and expertise in Material Processing • Component Manufacturing and Fabrication (MP•CMF).  Today's weaponry design, or the advanced symmetry for certain components; but more along the lines of cost-effective techniques to synthesize, process and fabricate advanced components → and then maintenance and structural integrity.  And these issues are again, much different from the considerations that are given to the functional delivery systems.
> ...


I believe it is up to the people of Iran to take out their oppressor government. 

As for just walking away from Iraq at this point, I think that would be a great error as it would leave Iraq a vassal state for Iran and Russia to control.


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 12, 2020)

RE: Iraqi PM to Pompeo: GTFO 
⁜→ RodISHI, et al,


RodISHI said:


> I believe it is up to the people of Iran to take out their oppressor government.


*(COMMENT)*

This is an age-old question.  

It is the stated position of the "International Community" to directly or indirectly in the internal or external affairs of any other State.  [A/RES/20/2131 (XX) (1965) • Chapter I Article 2(7) UN Charter (1945)]

This is a case of the social default condition is non-internvention, but the actual Community Morals are exercised in favor of "liberation."  During the period 1988 through 2005, 449 cases of international military intervention were recorded.


RodISHI said:


> As for just walking away from Iraq at this point, I think that would be a great error as it would leave Iraq a vassal state for Iran and Russia to control.


*(COMMENT)*

This is a "damned if you do and damned if you don't."  The initial mistake was the US trying to incert itself as a as part of the national security strategy (NSS) that ran paraell to The Project for the New American Century (PNAC).  This was a failed foreign policy approach when actually implemented; Iraq being the initial big mistake.

And the failure for America to withdraw from Afghanistan in a timely fashion, was not a second mistake, but a carryover from the Iraq mistake.  With many of the career diplomats being clones from the leadership pushing the Iraq.  This was not so dissimilar from the military leadership being exercised in Iraq and transferred to Afghanistan.

_

_
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 12, 2020)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Iraqi PM to Pompeo: GTFO
> ⁜→ RodISHI, et al,
> 
> 
> ...


It may be "damned if you do and damned if you don't." but the fact is we are already there and heavily vested in Iraq. In Syria Russia and Assad are starving people who fled to be near the US base for safety. They refuse to suffer the fate of their fellow refugees who trusted the UN and Russia who took them back to Homs to be put into the hands of Assad who in turn tortured and murdered. The report from those people of why they refuse to leave was because a few made there way back to the camp to share what happen to them and others. I doubt Iraqi's would fair any better in their hands.

It may be a bit different now that at least one of Iran's main terrorist characters is out of the picture. A fully Islamic State throughout that area would eventually have to be dealt with as the Iran regime has no intention at stopping with just Iraq. Why would anyone just give them more so they could cause more mayhem throughout the world?It would be foolish to do such.

Following Killing Of IRGC Qods Force Commander Soleimani, Lebanese, Syrian Press Reveal New Details About His Aid To The Assad Regime And Hizbullah, His Struggle Against The U.S., And The Arming Of Gaza Terrorist Organizations
Article excerpt:
_Following the U.S. killing of IRGC Qods Force Commander Qassem Soleimani, Lebanese and Syrian media outlets, particularly the Hizbullah-affiliated Lebanese _Al-Akhbar_ daily, published many reports providing new details about Soleimani's activity and his support for Hizbullah, the Assad regime in Syria, the Palestinian factions in Gaza, and the Iran-backed Shi'ite resistance factions in Iraq. The articles explain how Soleimani managed and equipped fighters to confront the U.S. forces in Iraq; how he turned Syria into a center for coordination between the various resistance forces in Lebanon, Iraq, and Palestine, with the cooperation of Hizbullah military chief 'Imad Mughniyeh; how he helped the Assad regime deal with the protests against it and persuaded Russian President Putin to intervene in Syria; and how he oversaw the arming of Gaza via many channels, and even on occasion mediated among the Palestinian factions.  _


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 12, 2020)

MEMRI on Twitter video
#ICYMI: Syrian Academic Jamal Al-Mahmoud: We Should Kill American Soldiers to Influence Upcoming U.S. Elections, Rein Trump in...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 12, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You just lost all credibility. No terrorist activity? That’s like saying the US doesn’t have any fast food restaurants. Idiot.


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 12, 2020)

Iraqi MP Dhafer Al-Ani: The Decision to Expel U.S. Forces Was a Hasty Decision, Strategic Mistake Made by Pro-Iranian Political Elite That Does Not Serve the Interests of the Iraqi People

Iraqi MP Dhafer Al-Ani: The Decision to Expel U.S. Forces Was a Hasty Decision, Strategic Mistake Made by Pro-Iranian Political Elite That Does Not Serve the Interests of the Iraqi People
January 5, 2020
Clip No.
7720
* Iraqi MP Dhafer Al-Ani: The Decision to Expel U.S. Forces Was a Hasty Decision, Strategic Mistake Made by Pro-Iranian Political Elite That Does Not Serve the Interests of the Iraqi People *
Iraqi MP Dhafer Al-Ani, a member of the Foreign Relations Committee in the Iraqi parliament, said in a January 5, 2020 interview on Al-Arabiya TV (Saudi Arabia) that the recent vote by the Iraqi parliament to expel U.S. forces from Iraq was a hasty decision and a strategic mistake made by a pro-Iranian political elite that did not consult with other political blocks in Iraq. He said that the decision, which gives the impression that the political elites side with Iran in the conflict between the U.S. and Iran, is not consistent with the interests of the Iraqi people, who he pointed out have been protesting in the streets against Iran for two months. Al-Ani said that the armed factions and militias in Iraq are a threat and that the Sunni provinces in Iraq still require international assistance in fighting terrorism because there are ISIS sleeper cells in these regions. He added: “We cannot expel international forces that have been fighting terrorism for years simply because of emotional pressure. This should make us concerned that terrorism will re-emerge.”


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 12, 2020)

Afghan MP Belquis Roshan: Soleimani Was Responsible for the Death of Thousands of Afghan Youth


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 12, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


It is made up to confront Iran. You need to provide examples. When did Soleimani kill Americans, when did Iran commit terrorist attacks?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 12, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Are you just trolling? That’s like asking me when did the Patriots win their Super Bowls. It is common knowledge. Use a search engine and look it up. Again, you’re either trolling or an idiot. Pick one.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 12, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Examples provided: 0.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 12, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


nuked other countries ---hahahahahah
Iran has no terrorist activity - hahahahhahahahahahah
you want a jackass terrorist country to have a nuke???!!!???


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 12, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


So the US didn´t nuke Japan?
What terrorist activity does Iran have?


----------



## harmonica (Jan 12, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


1. you said ''countrie*S''*
2. Japan started the war--we had every right to nuke them


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 12, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Google is your friend. You’re an idiot.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 12, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Your claim, your turn.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 12, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


It is your claim, dumbass. Do you really not know that Iran finances Hamas, Hezbollah and the Houthi rebels? You idiot.


----------



## hjmick (Jan 12, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> They mean it.
> 
> Iraq tells U.S. to lay down "mechanisms" for withdrawal in phone call between Prime Minister Adel Abdul-Mahdi and Mike Pompeo - 2020-01-10 - CBS News




Fear not, Trump has blackmail on his side...

WSJ News Exclusive | U.S. Warns Iraq It Risks Losing Access to Key Bank Account if Troops Told to Leave


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 12, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Hezbollah and Houthi are not terrorist. And Hamas is used as leverage.
Terrorist are ISIS, Nusra and co that were created by the US.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 12, 2020)

hjmick said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > They mean it.
> ...


Extortive.


----------



## hjmick (Jan 12, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




You say tomato, I say tomato...

That doesn't really work in print, does it...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 12, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You're a lowlife

Hezbollah


*Hezbollah is an Iranian-sponsored, internationally sanctioned terrorist group with an anti-Israel and anti-U.S. agenda. *


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 12, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Not in my country.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 12, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


What country is your country?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 12, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


It is a great country with vicissitudinous history.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 12, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


So you don’t know where you live?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 12, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Sometimes not.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 12, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Yeah. You’re a real winner...


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 12, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You got it.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


No, I take him as VERY credible.  He is obviously another hate-filled America-bashing Terrorist supporter.


----------



## sparky (Jan 13, 2020)

President '_no plan_' strikes yet again....

~S~


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 13, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Your trumpian reality is delusional. Your terrorist label comes back to you by return of post. Stop murdering people.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 13, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Go suck ass, crackpot.  It is hilarious that the more Trump wins, the more the absolute loons of the Left like you rise to the surface to reveal your true colors!


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 13, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Idiot, Trump is not winning, you are not winning. Road holes are as big as before, MAGA is a joke, you are as well.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 13, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Wake up, shitferbrains.  Trump won and has been winning at everything left and right for THREE YEARS NOW.


----------



## cnm (Jan 13, 2020)

CWayne said:


> Destroy any income-producing refinery/oil facility


What's one more war crime?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 13, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


In my third world shithole I had no blackout since at least 15 years. My daily news feed is not full of shootings with dead children. My leader did not murder people. I have free health care. Nobody tried to kill me except for the boy fucking slaves of world empire. I can go anywhere in the world and wave my flag without receiving a wave of hatred.
You got Trump.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 13, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



OK, Fruitloops.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 13, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Isn´t that fantastic?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


MAGA? America is great once more. Why are you abashed to state where you’re from?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You don’t have free healthcare. Where are you from?


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Never expect reality or common sense from any person here so driven by TDS that they actually put an anti-Trump meme in as their personal avatar.  Obviously, they don't have anything real of value going on in their lives to better represent themself and are just grasping for attention now.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Yes, I do.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



No you do not. What country do you live in? Nothing is "free"


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


It is entirely free. Never paid anything. Let the rich pay.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Parasite. LMAO. USA USA USA

Get off this message board if you're not an American.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I am sorry for you but this is a free speech board.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Yes and I think you should run along and run away because we are US focused. I have free speech as well and especially since you admitted you're a troll parasite.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 13, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



No, sorry, BP, but like the Constitution, this board isn't freedom of speech, but freedom FROM speech, that is why we are all typing right now rather than talking.

But you go right on mumbling to yourself.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


So you ain´t one of those who only think what Trump thinks? What´s your way of exercising free speech?


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 15, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


For communist and Islamo fascist its free in their perspective countries. Not that all are given equal opportunity or created equal in their eyes though.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 15, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > They mean it.
> ...


And those things won't happen, and we will still be in Iraq, with ramped up violence against us.

Might as well demand a pink unicorn and a leprechaun.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 15, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


When a country reaches a certain level of civilization, it starts to support the social weak.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 15, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You’re a parasite. We have established that. Now run along.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 15, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Then you must have all the support in the world.


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 15, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You definitely are screwy when you call murdering and torturing people "support the social weak." 

When a country gives itself over to murderous thugs it is bound to fail. Its pretty sad when a political leader allows their own country to turn into this for they can retain power.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 15, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


No, you are.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 15, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


When you do it, you call it liberation.


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 15, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Our civil war only lasted 4 years and the country didn't give itself over and align with foreign Islamist or communist entities.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 15, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


Those you cal rebels are the foreign islamists.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 15, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Where is this?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 15, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


The above is in Idlib, the other are from Raqqa.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 15, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Great vacation spots.......


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 16, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Do you know what a back burn is used for?


----------

